# My trio of cats



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi guys, here's my three buddies : 1) Copper (Ragdoll/Maine Coon cross) 2) Oscar (Tonkinese/Ragdoll cross) and 3) Kara (Calico) love them to bits, would love to know what you think of them and see pics of all your cats too


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw they are all gorgeous can i have them ha ha only joking


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

so much fluff - georgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how gorgeous,have you any more pictures, they are beautiful._


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you  since you asked, here's some more


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

and more...


----------



## LDVet (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey everyone, they are my babies too! 
All gorgeous fluff monsters who will let you do anything with them. The two ragdoll crosses are very floppy, like true ragdolls. Love them to bits!


----------



## LDVet (Jan 31, 2013)

I must mention that Kara is a Cats Protection cat and is a perfect sweetheart. Definetly would recommend rescuing!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my god i have so fallen in love with kara


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Oh my god i have so fallen in love with kara


yaaay she's my favourite! she's a little purring machine and I adore her, likes to get really close. I was lying down and she walked onto my back and lay down - that's how I got the picture with her at my shoulder lol


----------



## LDVet (Jan 31, 2013)

Ahh now you've gotten her started haha. 

My favourite is Oscar, the lovely tonkinese cross with the blue eyes. He's a massive softie, loves nothing better than to bury his face into your neck and have a cuddle. He likes to act macho and is the "alpha male" type. They all love going outdoors but none moreso than he. Copper is more of a wee fairy, he follows our mum around like a shadow. They are all so different but in a lovely way!


----------

